# New snowblower



## nyyfan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, so I figured since everyone here burns wood, pellets or something else, that most also have to deal with snow so I thought it would be best to ask it here. 

Since I am redoing my driveway (hopefully in the next week or two) from a single lane 12' to 24'.  I am definetley going to be purchasing a snowblower.  I posted quite a few months ago about a used husqvarna snowblower and I appreciate those posts and info.  But decided to pass on that and go with a new ariens.  I went into my local dealer and was looking at a deluxe or platinum series model at the 28" or 30" models, but the dealer quickly said don't waste your time and just go with the professional series and I am thinking about the 28".  My main reason in not going bigger than 28", is cause I am gone a lot during the winter cause of work, and so my wife will most likely be dealing with the snow and I know from experience she won't be doing a lot of shoveling.  So I want something that will kick butt but also be easy for her to use.

So does anyone have experience with either of the models I listed above?  Is there a huge difference in the platinum to professional versions?  I like ariens and have heard good things about their snowblowers, but is their another company that I should also consider?  Toro or simplicity?  Looking to purchase in late Aug, or Sept cause I could get a better deal before everyone starts buying in Oct and onwards. 

Any info, opinions is greatly appreciated.
Nyyfan


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 18, 2012)

Go look at Toro PowerMax blowers. Their thinking is a bit different than Ariens but the blowers are phenomenal.  I'm not sure which engine is going to be on them this year (last year was the Briggs) but their blower design is _*THE*_ most user friendly I've run yet.  The composite parts and unique impeller housing shape on that machine really help keep the machine from clogging in the nasty wet slop we call snow here in the Northeast. Wet snow sticks to metal!

Ariens builds bullet-proof machines and that's the focus on their professional units, durability.  They perform great but keep in mind their will be some maintenance in keeping the chute smooth and rust free.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure if your driveway is gravel, but could that be a factor with the plastic parts.
My wife actually was able to blow out the driveway a couple years ago after I had a knee worked on, and that was a 24" Ariens with a locked differential.
I'm sure they're crappier than they used to be, but the Ariens at the HD are amazingly cheap - they had two models, one better than the other.
For ease of use, the differential that you can lock and unlock with the flip of a lever would probably be best for the turns, especially on a larger unit.
Don't forget also, the larger snowblower takes up more room in the garage.  That's what I tell myself after making multiple passes on my driveway.


----------



## Beardog (Aug 18, 2012)

When I was looking for snowblowers, the dealer I went to sold Ariens, Husqvarna and Simplicity. I was looking at the Ariens but they steered me towards the husky and simplicity. They said they thange the models almost every year on the ariens so the bugs don't ever get worked out from one year to the next. I went with the simplicity over husqvarna as it has heavier gauge steel and there are a couple more serviceable parts to it than the husky. I'm happy with the Simplicity.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a several years old Ariens 824.  I'm unimpressed with the drive mechanism.  It always seems to slip when I really need to push thru some heavy stuff.  Yes, I've cleaned the flywheel plate and adjusted the tension on the drive donut wheel.

Luckily, I also have a 42" snowblower I use for the driveway, so the Ariens 824 only has to do walks and patios.


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 19, 2012)

My vote goes to the "real" John Deere's. I used the 11 hp at the school for 6 years. That thing moved a lot of snow with very few issues.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 19, 2012)

We have the JD 826, the best snowblower I've walked behind.

zap


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 19, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Go look at Toro PowerMax blowers. Their thinking is a bit different than Ariens but the blowers are phenomenal. I'm not sure which engine is going to be on them this year (last year was the Briggs) but their blower design is _*THE*_ most user friendly I've run yet. The composite parts and unique impeller housing shape on that machine really help keep the machine from clogging in the nasty wet slop we call snow here in the Northeast. Wet snow sticks to metal!
> 
> Ariens builds bullet-proof machines and that's the focus on their professional units, durability. They perform great but keep in mind their will be some maintenance in keeping the chute smooth and rust free.


 
I can vouch for this, I have one and its the best blower Ive ever owned, its never let me down and the only money Ive spent on it is regular maintenance.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 20, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> My vote goes to the "real" John Deere's. I used the 11 hp at the school for 6 years. That thing moved a lot of snow with very few issues.


 
Deere hasn't built their own blower in decades. Even the old blowers like the one Zap has, they are awful similar to a Bolens of similar vintage. The Deere's have far nicer contol setups tho.

I'm guessing you used an 1132D or similar. Those units were built by Ariens (similar to their professional series units) and are indeed some of the best to ever wear the Deere name.



Joful said:


> I have a several years old Ariens 824. I'm unimpressed with the drive mechanism. It always seems to slip when I really need to push thru some heavy stuff. Yes, I've cleaned the flywheel plate and adjusted the tension on the drive donut wheel.
> 
> Luckily, I also have a 42" snowblower I use for the driveway, so the Ariens 824 only has to do walks and patios.


 
Have you tried increasing the speed of 1st gear slightly? These type of drives (almost universal in snowblowers) don't perform well if 1st gear is too close to the center of the drive plate. The problem is aggravated if the driven wheel (donut) is worn flat across the rubber face. Should have a bit of crown to it.



zap said:


> We have the JD 826, the best snowblower I've walked behind.
> 
> zap


 
Zap, I'd love to score an old 1032 from the same series for a decent price. Nothing seems to stop these units. They may not throw 50 feet like the newer units but they just keep digging.

For those that haven't heard, Deere is completely exiting the walk-behind market for snowblowers and residential mowers. Dealers were given the option to carry Honda Power Equipment to replace those product lines.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 20, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Not sure if your driveway is gravel, but could that be a factor with the plastic parts.


 
The reports coming in from "the field" are two thumbs up on plastic parts vs. gravel drives.  Believe me, it beats up metal parts as well. 



> I'm sure they're crappier than they used to be, but the Ariens at the HD are amazingly cheap - they had two models, one better than the other.


 
You get exactly what you pay for. No more, no less ... 



> For ease of use, the differential that you can lock and unlock with the flip of a lever would probably be best for the turns, especially on a larger unit.


 
Whole-heartedly agreed.  I wouldn't be interested in a two-stage unit unless it had these.  They just take away all the work that used to be involved in running a larger two-stage blower.



> Don't forget also, the larger snowblower takes up more room in the garage. That's what I tell myself after making multiple passes on my driveway.


 
I'm sure there are people that own and enjoy them, but unless it had a hydro drive and real power steering (not the freewheel steer type) a 42 inch walk-behind blower is useless to me.  I chuckle every time Sears puts out the dual-tired, 13HP 42", folded up sheet-metal monstrosity on the floor.  It costs as much as a tractor mount blower would, is a real b&*%^ to run unless you have long, straight passes to make.  Might make the neighbor jealous tho.

I personally feel the practical limit to walk-behind snowblower width is 32" and really like 'em at about 26-28".  Any more just makes the unit awkward to control in any kind of tight area.  The manufacturers also don't usually increase the discharge opening or impellor size for the ultra-wide models so the actual lbs/minute of snow the thing can heave remains _the same_ as a smaller width unit with equivalent HP, impellor size, and discharge opening.  That means in order to use the width of the unit, you'd have to slow the ground speed down unless snow accumulation was relatively light.  And when you get that light of a snowfall, plows/shovels are faster. 

I have a small parking lot for a driveway and I have two tractors with front mounted snowblowers.  One is a 38" single-stage and the other is a 42" two-stage.  Both are mounted on lawn tractors, not garden tractors or a compact utility.  I am S-O-L-D!  I will probably never go back to using a walk-behind on this drive again.  The tractor mounts take half the time a decent walk-behind unit takes to clear my drive and is a blast to run. I do keep a small 21" W/B unit to do the walks and an 18" plug-in electric for the deck and patio. For you guys that can get your wives to clear snow, , it doesn't get any easier to run than a tractor-mount.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 20, 2012)

MasterMech, do you have any details on the lawn tractor mounted blowers?  I have a late model Ariens (same as Husky) lawn tractor and was under the impression that it wasn't possible to mount a snowblower it.  Thanks.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Have you tried increasing the speed of 1st gear slightly? These type of drives (almost universal in snowblowers) don't perform well if 1st gear is too close to the center of the drive plate. The problem is aggravated if the driven wheel (donut) is worn flat across the rubber face. Should have a bit of crown to it.


 
I'll have to check it again, as the season approaches.  I got this unit used, and I'm pretty sure the driven wheel has no crown left.



MasterMech said:


> I have a small parking lot for a driveway and I have two tractors with front mounted snowblowers. One is a 38" single-stage and the other is a 42" two-stage. Both are mounted on lawn tractors, not garden tractors or a compact utility. I am S-O-L-D!


 
Ditto, and why the Ariens 824 is so low priority now.  I have a 42" snowthrower mounted on the front of a 1965 vintage Cub Cadet 123 garden tractor with Hydro drive.  Sit back, steer, and watch her throw!  I also have a 42" plow for the same tractor, but have trouble with putting the HP to the pavement when the snow gets deep or heavy.  Only thing I'd add, if looking at tractor mounted snow throwers, is to get a spring assist or hydraulic lifter.  Those snow throwers (and even plow blades), can get very heavy when lifting with the implement handle.


----------



## festerw (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't pass the Honda blowers by they are top notch as well.  I've got an old HS55 track drive that's been in the family since new still starts on 1 pull and has had no repairs besides a set of belts and a friction disc.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2012)

festerw said:


> Don't pass the Honda blowers by they are top notch as well. I've got an old HS55 track drive that's been in the family since new still starts on 1 pull and has had no repairs besides a set of belts and a friction disc.


Very true, they are indeed excellent machines. But the price of admission to the Honda club is rather high.

I was a big fan of the models that had a hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> MasterMech, do you have any details on the lawn tractor mounted blowers? I have a late model Ariens (same as Husky) lawn tractor and was under the impression that it wasn't possible to mount a snowblower it. Thanks.


If your OEM doesn't offer an official snowblower attachment, then Bercomac may have something for you. We did a couple Husky's up with Berco blowers and they perform very well indeed.

http://www.bercomac.com/products_snowblowers_for_Tractor.php

If your Ariens is built by HOP (Husq. Outdoor Power) then it may also share a frame with a Craftsman model.  Your snowblower attachment may be sitting on the Sears showroom floor.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes it is built by Husq.  Thanks for the leads!


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 21, 2012)

Just looked at the bercomac site.  They all seem to be spec'd for cast iron axles.  I could be wrong, but I think mine is an aluminum casting.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 22, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Just looked at the bercomac site. They all seem to be spec'd for cast iron axles. I could be wrong, but I think mine is an aluminum casting.


 I've yet to see a cast aluminum front axle on a lawn/garden tractor.  Magnet test should eliminate any doubt there.

Almost all rear transaxle assemblies are made from aluminum now.  From the cheapest models all the way up to the legendary Tuff Torq K92's in high-end ($10K+) Deere machines.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, I thought they were talking about the rear axle.

Now, all I'd have to do is pay for it.


----------



## greg13 (Aug 22, 2012)

Since most manufacturers have taken the "How cheap can we built it" attitude, I would find an older built like a tank machine and repower it with a new motor. I have a Toro power shift with a 9hp. Honda on it That I have about $200 into that I would put up against a new machine the same size. You can also change pulley sizes a little and get a little more impeller speed to throw the snow farther.


----------



## fire_man (Aug 22, 2012)

Joful said:


> I have a several years old Ariens 824. I'm unimpressed with the drive mechanism. It always seems to slip when I really need to push thru some heavy stuff. Yes, I've cleaned the flywheel plate and adjusted the tension on the drive donut wheel.
> 
> Luckily, I also have a 42" snowblower I use for the driveway, so the Ariens 824 only has to do walks and patios.


I made the HUGE mistake of not checking the friction disc on my Ariens 824 often enough. It wore down to metal and scored the drive plate. What a pain to replace that drive plate. You may want to bite the bullet and just replace that friction disc, its pretty cheap and easy - it's possible the old one has hardened and that's why it slips.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 23, 2012)

Joful said:


> . I have a 42" snowthrower mounted on the front of a 1965 vintage Cub Cadet 123 garden tractor with Hydro drive. Sit back, steer, and watch her throw! I also have a 42" plow for the same tractor, but have trouble with putting the HP to the pavement when the snow gets deep or heavy. Only thing I'd add, if looking at tractor mounted snow throwers, is to get a spring assist or hydraulic lifter. Those snow throwers (and even plow blades), can get very heavy when lifting with the implement handle.


 
I have a 36" thrower that will go on my '72 Cub Cadet 149 this winter. I was able to put snow on the roof of my house when this thrower was on my Cub 125. The hydraulic lift on the 149 will be a big improvement. I never had enough snow to stop my 125 with 42" blade. Chains, wheel weights and me seemed to work well.


----------



## nyyfan (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  I finally got a chance to see both the Ariens and a Toro Max side by side.  Both nice machines, but no closer to making a decision then I was when I first posted.  Lots to think about and thanks for the info.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 23, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Deere hasn't built their own blower in decades. Even the old blowers like the one Zap has, they are awful similar to a Bolens of similar vintage. The Deere's have far nicer contol setups tho.
> 
> I'm guessing you used an 1132D or similar. Those units were built by Ariens (similar to their professional series units) and are indeed some of the best to ever wear the Deere name.
> 
> ...


 
The mechanic at the Wood Chop Shop told me the 826 was built by Ariens for Deere.

zap


----------



## Ashful (Aug 23, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I never had enough snow to stop my 125 with 42" blade. Chains, wheel weights and me seemed to work well.


 
Are you plowing on smooth asphalt?  My problem with the 123 is not HP, it's traction.  I have 2 x 50 lb. John Deere wheel weights on the rear, plus tire chains, plus my 180 lb.  Still spins the rear tires.


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 23, 2012)

I know this doesn't help, but if anyone ever comes across an Yamaha blower, YS828 or YS626, BUY IT! The only blue blower that I know of. I've had the 828 since 1986, used every snowfall and only needed a belt and regular maint. Excellant quality with ball bearings EVERYWHERE, no bronze sleeves, and grar oil in the worm drive for the second stage. Parts availibility is not good though. Most homeowner outdoor equipt is made by HOP formarly AYP, or MTD. I do like the Honda hydro line, but as MM said, you get what you pay for, and you do pay for it. 

TS


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 24, 2012)

zap said:


> The mechanic at the Wood Chop Shop told me the 826 was built by Ariens for Deere.
> 
> zap


I've heard they were built by Deere, Bolens, Ariens, Pee Wee Herman, etc....  And can't really find proof of anybody outside of Deere building those units.  Just my personal observation that they shared a lot with the Bolens of similar vintage.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 24, 2012)

Joful said:


> Are you plowing on smooth asphalt? My problem with the 123 is not HP, it's traction. I have 2 x 50 lb. John Deere wheel weights on the rear, plus tire chains, plus my 180 lb. Still spins the rear tires.


 
I know HP is just about never an issue with the old Cubs. Yes my driveway is fairly smooth asphalt. But, now that I think of it, my neighbor had his driveway sealed a couple years ago. The winter that it was fresh I had major traction problems in his driveway. I couldn't push any snow. I could only clear his driveway with the snow thrower. I guess not all asphalt is the same.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 24, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I know HP is just about never an issue with the old Cubs. Yes my driveway is fairly smooth asphalt. But, now that I think of it, my neighbor had his driveway sealed a couple years ago. The winter that it was fresh I had major traction problems in his driveway. I couldn't push any snow. I could only clear his driveway with the snow thrower. I guess not all asphalt is the same.


 
Makes sense... I had mine freshly sealed when I moved in last fall.  There are plenty of chain marks on it now, from plowing the one good snowfall we got last year.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 24, 2012)

You likely need more weight.

I use a ~20hp mid 90s Craftsman garden tractor for snow removal.  Has a 48" 2 stage blower.  I put 26" ATV tires on the rear and filled them with -20* windshield wash liquid.  7 gals in each tire.
Then 50 lb wheel weights and 250lbs of hanging weights off the back of it.

That works out to about 450lbs of added weight.  It works well other than on really slick ice.  I don't run chains because it tears up the driveway too much.





Joful said:


> Are you plowing on smooth asphalt? My problem with the 123 is not HP, it's traction. I have 2 x 50 lb. John Deere wheel weights on the rear, plus tire chains, plus my 180 lb. Still spins the rear tires.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 24, 2012)

nate379, not that more weight would be a bad thing, but I'd be willing to bet the weight of my 1960's Cub rear end more than makes up for the added weight on your 1990's Craftsman! 

Just to be clear, I have NO TROUBLE pushing my 42" snow thrower. I do have trouble pushing heavy, wet snow deeper than 4" with the 42" plow blade on a freshly seal-coated asphalt driveway, though. For full disclosure, the plow blade is rusty as hell, and wet snow sticks to it like good mashed potato (potatoe, Quayle). A good sandblasting and repaint might go a long way to help.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have run the older machines before and I will never argue that they weren't built like brick chit houses!  The tractor I have is still pretty solid though.. at least compared to the tin can ones they make now.




Joful said:


> nate379, not that more weight would be a bad thing, but I'd be willing to bet the weight of my 1960's Cub rear end more than makes up for the added weight on your 1990's Craftsman!
> 
> Just to be clear, I have NO TROUBLE pushing my 42" snow thrower. I do have trouble pushing heavy, wet snow deeper than 4" with the 42" plow blade on a freshly seal-coated asphalt driveway, though. For full disclosure, the plow blade is rusty as hell, and wet snow sticks to it like good mashed potato (potatoe, Quayle). A good sandblasting and repaint might go a long way to help.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> I know this doesn't help, but if anyone ever comes across an Yamaha blower, YS828 or YS626, BUY IT! The only blue blower that I know of. I


 
Or the new Yami's they sell up in Canada.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

This video of mine doesn't show it with upgraded impeller pulley kit but it will generally throw 40-50 feet now. This was the last year they sold the rebranded Husky/Craftsman model in the states. It gets the job done for me though.


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Those Yamahas are big $$$$ on par with Honda with quality and $$$$.  I'd buy another in a heartbeat, but mine won't die, or even show signs of wearing out.  This is in Maine winters mind you. 

TS


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

I just couldn't justify spending this kind of money on a blower when all I need to do is blow paths around the cabin.  Mine does surprising well with wheels although if I had any significant hills the track models would be required.  Not much need for anything above an electric thrower in Western Washington but east of the Cascades there is.  I usually have snow on the ground from Thanksgiving through early-mid May.

Then there is the $8K Honda Hybrid model. 








Taylor Sutherland said:


> Those Yamahas are big $$$$ on par with Honda with quality and $$$$. I'd buy another in a heartbeat, but mine won't die, or even show signs of wearing out. This is in Maine winters mind you.
> 
> TS


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I don't know about the whole electric tracks, hence the "hybrid" name.  $8K thats like buying 4 cheap blowers.

TS


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

The handles on the Simplicy Pro line are really stout.








Beardog said:


> When I was looking for snowblowers, the dealer I went to sold Ariens, Husqvarna and Simplicity. I was looking at the Ariens but they steered me towards the husky and simplicity. They said they thange the models almost every year on the ariens so the bugs don't ever get worked out from one year to the next. I went with the simplicity over husqvarna as it has heavier gauge steel and there are a couple more serviceable parts to it than the husky. I'm happy with the Simplicity.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> Yeah I don't know about the whole electric tracks, hence the "hybrid" name. $8K thats like buying 4 cheap blowers.
> 
> TS


 

I'll get one to play with after my next Powerball win ;-)


----------

